# New Puppy :)



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Hear Is Bear.He is a 6 week old purebred German Import.I Love Him So Far.Most calm and well focused puppy iv'e ever saw.I have some questions though.Will his coat color change into a Blk/Tan like the normal shepherd's you see?I know he has some monster paws so to my understanding that means he will be a big fella  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

He is very cute!!!! But I have a question- how did you get a 6 week old puppy? 

As far as his coloring- it is hard to say- I imagine he will probably get a bit more of the tan in his face and probably in his legs. That is what Dooney did. 

If you know how much his parents weigh it will give you a good idea of what he will be. Dooney's dad weighed 120 mom 95, Vet estimates her to be about 95-100 and her brother is probably going to be 120 (if not more)

Good luck with him- get ready for some sleepless nights


----------



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> He is very cute!!!! But I have a question- how did you get a 6 week old puppy?
> 
> As far as his coloring- it is hard to say- I imagine he will probably get a bit more of the tan in his face and probably in his legs. That is what Dooney did.
> 
> ...



Bear's mother had a big litter of 13 and one died.I asked myself that question too but my guess is the mother couldn't keep up with 12 puppies running and things like that.Yea his father was 125lb i think i'll have to look at the papers and let you know.& Didn't sleep a bit last night had to keep letting him out & in but i don't care he is a blast


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Are his eyes blue? Cute little dude, so young!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cute, ears up already too!
So he was shipped from Germany at 6 weeks? The weaning should have been around week 4-5 so the breeder/not the mother would be the caretaker after that....
125# male....wow! 
What kennel is he from?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't believe that they can be shipped from Germany that young.....(6wks old)
We just imported 2 puppies...and they could not be shipped until *after* they were checked and microchipped at 8 weeks old.
What Country was the puppy imported from?


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

YamahaRacer724 said:


> Bear's mother had a big litter of 13 and one died.I asked myself that question too but my guess is the mother couldn't keep up with 12 puppies running and things like that.Yea his father was 125lb i think i'll have to look at the papers and let you know.& Didn't sleep a bit last night had to keep letting him out & in but i don't care he is a blast


Past 6wks the dam isn't truly the one most responsible for teaching the pups social skills -- though she can play a part -- leaving the litter together and having the puppies interact will help with your pup's social development. 

It sounds to me the breeder didn't like having so many puppies around and just wanted to get rid of them as soon as possible  the whole 'it's too much for the dam' excuse just isn't cutting it... if it was overwhelming for the dam, he could have removed her from the pups and left them to their play!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Bear sure is a cutie! I just love his expression. =) Care to share his pedigree?

Puppies have to be 8+ weeks in order to ship. Maybe he is from an imported litter born in the US?


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> Bear sure is a cutie! I just love his expression. =) Care to share his pedigree?
> 
> Puppies have to be 8+ weeks in order to ship. Maybe he is from an imported litter born in the US?


Could the breeder just have... lied about it when he was shipped?

"Yeah, he's 8, just a runt of the litter."


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

SaberCt said:


> Could the breeder just have... lied about it when he was shipped?
> 
> "Yeah, he's 8, just a runt of the litter."


That's if he was even shipped. YamahaRacer724 never said he was shipped. Just that he was purebred German import. That's why I mentioned the possibility of him being from an import litter born in the US. So, he could of been born here and they just picked him up at the breeders home. But, yes it's always a possibility that the breeder may have lied and he was shipped at 6 weeks.


----------



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

His father and mother are German Imports not bear he was born in U.S im sorry for all the confusion.Also he will have the chip(Im assuming tracking chip?) put in soon.His eyes are blue but hard to tell.His pedigree is on the website Link:Puppies You can view it all there.


----------



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's Is An Updated Photo Thought You Guys Would Like To See Him Just A Day Older ;D


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

9 CFR 2.130 - Minimum age requirements. - Code of Federal Regulations - Title 9: Animals and Animal Products - Subpart I: Miscellaneous - Id 19610522 - vLex

It is a federal law that puppies cannot be sold until 8 weeks of age.
Title 9: Animals and Animal Products

CHAPTER I: ANIMAL AND PLANT HEALTH INSPECTION SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE

SUBCHAPTER A: ANIMAL WELFARE

PART 2: REGULATIONS

Subpart I: Miscellaneous

2.130 - Minimum age requirements.

No dog or cat shall be delivered by any person to any carrier or intermediate handler for transportation, in commerce, or shall be transported in commerce by any person, except to a registered research facility, unless such dog or cat is at least eight (8) weeks of age and has been weaned.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PS. He is cute, but I am not sure what you mean by "normal" black/tan dogs...??


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Aww sleepy Bear! So cute!!! =)

From the first picture you posted of him. His eyes look brown to me. I think the blueish tinge is just glare. Hard to tell as far as his color right now. Just have to wait until he is older to really know how his color is going to turn out.


----------



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> PS. He is cute, but I am not sure what you mean by "normal" black/tan dogs...??


Like can i tell if he will look like the dog up top in the logo with his tongue out on left?I know he wont look exactly like that but will he be like that??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He is a cutie. 

He will probably look much more like his mom than his dad in terms of color - he is showing a lot of tan for a 6 week old puppy. Please check out all the info on raising puppies. Since he was so young when you got him he will need some work to make sure he learns good behavior around other dogs. It is a time to be very careful to prevent all kinds of problems in the future.

Also be sure to read the sticky on resizing photos. I think the second one *may* be slightly over the size limit.

Welcome.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

hmmm??? Sire may be import if the litter is the one noted as Bob Parcharmier Land...but dam definitely a 2nd or 3 generation mixed DDR ??? with their kennel name.....

will have alot of tan, and black over back to some extent...no photos of the two above that I can find...

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I couldn't find any info about EITHER parent on the site. Just names, no photos, nor pedigree info. Unless he is from the second litter and not the one born the middle of August.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Cute pup! His eyes are probably still blueish due to him being so young.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also, to the OP, size of the paws has nothing to do with the size of the pup as an adult. That is an old wives take. Look at Greyhounds, they are big dogs, but have small feet, while a Bassett Hound is a smaller dog with huge feet. And if the photo I found of Bears sire is accurate, that is NOT a 125 lb dog. Which is NOT a bad thing! GSDs should not be anywhere near 125lbs. And the vast majority of them that weigh even close to that aren't huge dogs, they are normal sized dogs that are very FAT.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> PS. He is cute, but I am not sure what you mean by "normal" black/tan dogs...??


 
yeah that caught me too. What exactly is a "normal" black and tan? Normal for me is sables, blanket backs, saddles. A GSD IS normal to me.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> PS. He is cute, but I am not sure what you mean by "normal" black/tan dogs...??


Before I got Dooney- i assumed "most" GSD's were the "saddle" kind (mostly tan- less black- mostly tan faces). When I started looking and found out about the sables and the the ones with more black, especially in the face... that is what I wanted to get.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

YamahaRacer724 said:


> Like can i tell if he will look like the dog up top in the logo with his tongue out on left?I know he wont look exactly like that but will he be like that??


Oh...or mostly black face like my dog in my avatar? I like the dark faced gsds, nothing wrong with that color!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

BlackGSD said:


> I couldn't find any info about EITHER parent on the site. Just names, no photos, nor pedigree info. Unless he is from the second litter and not the one born the middle of August.


I had assumed Aug 14 since he said 6 weeks old........


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Nancy, that's what I figured too. And the pedigree shown on the website isn't for the Aug 14th litter. The parents names don't match. As a matter of fact, neither parent of the Aug 14 litter is even on the site at all as far as I can find.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Remember the OP is 15...(I had to go back to older posts). 
I wonder about this breeder - 6 weeks is way too young, 12 puppies or not. 

And "two sets of pricing" yet, on the "pricing" page, neither "set" is listed...however they do diss BYBs there LOL


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW I submitted a "puppy inquery" and got this reply, when asking about a pedigree for the current litter - "Marlo & Draco was a old litter."


----------



## YamahaRacer724 (Aug 27, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> BTW I submitted a "puppy inquery" and got this reply, when asking about a pedigree for the current litter - "Marlo & Draco was a old litter."


Because "Marlo & Draco" arent the parent's "Mr.Know It All" All you guys have done is put down my breeder so thanks alot


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yamaha, before you cop an attitude with people, the link YOU provided goes directly to the Marlo and Draco page. 

I now see that the pedigree on the puppy page is not for those pups but for the Marlo and Draco pups. Easy to confuse bcause YOU said his "pedigree" is there. 

Your breeder has sold puppies too young to be sold. That is fact. You need to be aware of the challenges your puppy will face being removed from its litter before important social skills develop. That is a fact. That is not bashing your breeder.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

YamahaRacer724 said:


> I Love Him So Far.


Maybe it was just a grammatical error thingy, but you love him "so far" kinda caught my eye.?

He is so so young!? This little dude has missed out on several +++ weeks of learning he would've had by staying with his littermates. My oldest dog's breeder refused to let her go until she was ten weeks, and I didn't like it at the time, but all these years later, I'm glad. It really is best if they can stay until 10-12 weeks.

Anyway, best of luck to you and your pup.


----------

